
Ex-GM vice chair blasts Tesla, supporters 'like members of a religious cult' - dsr12
http://www.cnbc.com/2016/10/26/ex-gm-vice-chair-blasts-tesla-saying-supporters-like-members-of-a-religious-cult.html
======
rmason
While I deeply respect Bob Lutz's accomplishments in the auto industry it's
clear to me that he's sadly lost touch with reality. He's quite simply lived
past his time.

Note that this comes out the day Tesla declared a profit and the stock went
up.

